# Affirm



## raidaste (Mar 6, 2014)

My providers are running "rapid affirm" tests in the office on most of the patients w/ vaginal discharge complaints. Is there a charge I can be charging for this or is this considered part of the exam?
How does this test differ from a KOH or Wet Prep?


----------

